# Fry pan



## dbesed (Jan 6, 2012)

Im looking for a SS fry pan for pan roasting and making pan sauces. My buget is around 100 dollars. I mostly cook for two so i think that a 11-12 inches should be big enough.

I did some reading and found that this pan: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009W38SK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 should be the same as the allclad but cheaper. 

My main concern is, that the aluminum layer is thin and won't ensure even cooking.

What do you guys think should i buy this one or should i look for something else?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't know if they still have any left, but Williams Sonoma had a bunch of All Clad pans on the sale rack last week and I think that there was a 10" and 12" set for around $100. We were looking at getting it for my sister-in-law but she didn't want to pull the trigger on it. I thought it seemed a pretty good deal but we didn't really need it. My mother in law has it and it works pretty well. My wife loves her Le Crueset and I am preferential to my vintage cast iron pans.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 6, 2012)

I just went on line and they say they do not have any in stock - but if you have a local store - they might have it - 
All-Clad Classic Tri-Ply Stainless-Steel Fry Pan Set 10" and 12" pans - $79.99


----------



## joec (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is some Emerilware also made by All-Clad http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001B2NA4E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have a 4 quart saute pan and like it a lot.


----------



## rsacco (Jan 6, 2012)

You may want to check out the Tramontina Tri-Ply line of cookware. Cooks Illustrated rated Tramontina as a Best Buy. I have the 10 piece set but this may be a good option - http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tramontina-12-18-10-TriPly-Clad-Stainless-Steel-Jumbo-Cooker/5716485


----------



## obtuse (Jan 6, 2012)

I have both Cuisinart multiclad pro and all-clad. I find the multiclad pro performs just as well as all-clad. I would not hesitate to buy more multiclad pro pieces.


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 6, 2012)

Might not _quite _be All Clad (although, maybe it is), but I've been very pleased with my Tramontina pans. I not crazy about Walmart, but I like that I can order online and it will be delivered to the nearest store in a few days, and you can walk to the back of the store and have it done in 5 minutes. And the prices can't be beat. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tramontina-10-18-10-TriPly-Clad-Stainless-Steel-Saute-Pan/5716486

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tramontina-12-18-10-TriPly-Clad-Stainless-Steel-Saute-Pan/5716483


----------



## bcrano (Jan 6, 2012)

Check out Falk -- its copper may be a bit more expensive but they have a try my discount on your first purchase. now having some copper in my kitchen, i never NEVER look to any other pan. Plus if you treat em right, your grandchildren will be cooking on your copper.


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 6, 2012)

bcrano said:


> Check out Falk -- its copper may be a bit more expensive .



Heh...please send a link where these are a "bit" more expensive. ;-)


----------



## bcrano (Jan 6, 2012)

150 for a sauce pan... 195 for a fry pan. still think it's worth it. my all clad's wore out pretty quick.
http://www.copperpans.com/falktrymepiece.html


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, thanks, I appreciate the link. I guess my idea of a "bit" more expensive is a little different. The 9 1/2" Falk is 250 bucks plus shipping if any. That's a WHOLE more than a 12" Tramontina at 40 bucks. Sure, I'd love to have one of these Falks, but my discretionary income doesn't allow it. ;-)


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 6, 2012)

Whoops, sorry. Didn't notice you're in Slovenia...forget Walmart suggestion. ;-)


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 6, 2012)

How on earth did you wear out an all-clad?



bcrano said:


> 150 for a sauce pan... 195 for a fry pan. still think it's worth it. my all clad's wore out pretty quick.
> http://www.copperpans.com/falktrymepiece.html


----------



## obtuse (Jan 6, 2012)

bikehunter said:


> Well, thanks, I appreciate the link. I guess my idea of a "bit" more expensive is a little different. The 9 1/2" Falk is 250 bucks plus shipping if any. That's a WHOLE more than a 12" Tramontina at 40 bucks. Sure, I'd love to have one of these Falks, but my discretionary income doesn't allow it. ;-)



You could get an entire set of Cuisinart multiclad pro for that price!


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 6, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> How on earth did you wear out an all-clad?



I heard a rumour that All-clad was bought out a while back--the pans I've seen at the store don't hold a candle to my older all-clad cookware.


----------



## dbesed (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I have some more questions.



Lucretia said:


> I heard a rumour that All-clad was bought out a while back--the pans I've seen at the store don't hold a candle to my older all-clad cookware.



It seems that all clad has reduced the thickness of the aluminum interior :shocked3:.

Im leaning to the Cusinard or Emeral. If i will found some all-clad MC2 for a good price i will buy that.
I have another question what do you find more useful and why, a skillet or a saute pan?

And how do you like a skillet or saute pan with encapsulated bottom?
I read that it may burn the food around the edge of the bottom, if the flame is too high. Any thoughts?


----------



## joec (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a couple of Cuisinart multiclad pro, Tramontina Tri-Ply, All Clad and even a Wolf Gang puck tri-ply pan among others. Now I cook on induction so copper, aluminum and non magnetic materials won't work, that is unless simply an inner layer in a mutli-ply pan. Back to the pans to be really honest all of those I listed cook the same and I find no difference in the way they heat up or cook. The main difference is the handle and how they feel which might be find for one and not good for another. I'm not a fan of All Clad pan handless but can live with them.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 7, 2012)

I really like the all-clad handles, my hand fits them really well, but if the grip is a little off they are NOT comfortable. You have to hold them the way that were designed to be held.


----------



## cnochef (Jan 7, 2012)

I love my Cuisinart Multiclad Pro pans, they are an exceptional value. My only complaint is that the rivets they use don't appear to be stainless steel and wear faster than the pans. A small issue perhaps, but it irks me nevertheless.


----------



## welshstar (Jan 8, 2012)

Some great deals on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NBWRU2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H4K0I2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have teh Duxtop and it blows away the Emeril stuff at the same prices, far better quality


----------



## dbesed (Jan 8, 2012)

How is the interior of the Duxtop. Some review said that is very rough and difficult to clean.


----------



## welshstar (Jan 8, 2012)

I find it to be great, thats why i went to it.

All Clad pans arer inpossible to keep clean, as soon as you sear something on high heat forget it, you will never get it back to clean.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 8, 2012)

welshstar said:


> I find it to be great, thats why i went to it.
> 
> All Clad pans arer inpossible to keep clean, as soon as you sear something on high heat forget it, you will never get it back to clean.




Not my experience at all.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 8, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Not my experience at all.



+1

Bar Keeper's Friend and elbow grease.


----------



## welshstar (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought the All Clad stainless fry pan
12 minutes to cook a steak, an hour + of bar keepers friend and elbow grease to get it back to clean

I agree it can be done, but do you really want to do it ?

I just think All Clad is now commercial and overpriced for what you get, the older ones might be great. If you are going to spend All Clad type of money look at Mauvial, Demeyer etc. Ive actually gone the opposite way, evern as a home cook i now prefer Restuarnt depot stainless pans, black steel fry pans and a Debuyer mineral pan for steaks.


Alan


----------



## G-rat (Jan 8, 2012)

welshstar said:


> I just think All Clad is now commercial and overpriced for what you get, the older ones might be great. If you are going to spend All Clad type of money look at Mauvial, Demeyer etc. Ive actually gone the opposite way, evern as a home cook i now prefer Restuarnt depot stainless pans, black steel fry pans and a Debuyer mineral pan for steaks.
> Alan



I think black steel is the way to go for any high heat searing or even general sauteing of greens or veg. Honestly I have found that if your cure is good enough you can make pan sauces as well (although obviously not the best pan for the job) without getting lots of black bits of carbon releasing from the pan into the sauce. A good spot to get them from is Capital City Restaurant supply in North Dakota. Cheap, fast shipping. 
Here's a link: http://www.capitalcityrestaurantsup...,Eurodib USA Restaurant Supplies - 511028,MX2
$50 with shipping for a pan you will get 20 years or more use out of at home! Really close to non stick after like 6 uses. Although at work I just burn them out with lard or grapeseed oil under the hood...starts a fire but after two or three times blackens the interior and leaves a killer cure. 

On another note this thread made me go look up vollrath's tribute line. I don't think anyone has mentioned it but somehow this thread made me end up there. Great reviews for the stuff and much cheaper than all clad, Mauviel and demeyer. 2.5 quart sauce pans for $80. 12in fry pans for $70. All tri-ply.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 8, 2012)

Tramontina Tri-Ply, have it, use it, like it. Unless something happens to them I am probably done buying cookware, other than a saucier of some sort and an occasional non stick.


----------



## Pachowder (Jan 8, 2012)

Didn't read all the posts but if you check Marshall's and tjmaxx they carry, at this time of year, all clad seconds. Got all my stuff there the last two years for about 25 percent of Williams Sonoma price. My 2 recent purchases were a copper core 12 inch fry pan for 100 and a copper core stock pot for 149. Not a thing wrong with either


----------



## obtuse (Jan 9, 2012)

I checked out some Demeyer Atlantis frying pans today. The aluminum layer was much thicker than all-clad. The Atlantis pan had some great heft to it. Tomorrow I'm going to go to W-S and check out the new all-clad D5 line. If I were buying a stainless frying pan today and had $250+ to shell out for it, I'd probably get the Atlantis.


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 9, 2012)

Black steel, wow, yea they are pretty awesome for searing and the above is pretty true. I thought only hardcore pro kitchen guys knew about these pans. I practically forgot about these. Might get some for the new place now that I'm reminded.

For home use I agree with Joe. Just get the least expspensive from the list as they are going to be about the same for home use. Don't try and over think it.

I like saute' pans over a skillet. You can do more in them IMO. I have the cuisanart ones I believe, and they are easy to clean. I use vinegar and coarse salt and sme dish soap to get hard sears off. If you need more than that I don't know, been cooking pro for 15 years and think if you need more than that you over heated you pan or it's defective.

Kind Regards
Bryan


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 9, 2012)

"Soft Scrub" works pretty well as well!


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 10, 2012)

Pachowder said:


> Didn't read all the posts but if you check Marshall's and tjmaxx they carry, at this time of year, all clad seconds. Got all my stuff there the last two years for about 25 percent of Williams Sonoma price. My 2 recent purchases were a copper core 12 inch fry pan for 100 and a copper core stock pot for 149. Not a thing wrong with either


++1 i picked up some 4qt and 6 qt mauviel copper saucepans with cast iron handles and lids for $60 from there once.


----------

